# STOMACH STILL HURTS AFTER HAVING LOOSE STOOLS



## 20603 (Apr 26, 2006)

HI AGAIN. DOES ANYONE KNOW WHY MY STOMACHE STILL ACHES AFTER HAVING LOOSE STOOLS? USUSALLY YOUR STOMACHE SHOULD FEEL BETTER AFTER YOU GO (WHICH IS USUALLY THE CASE FOR ME) BUT SINCE RIGHT BEFORE I GOT PREGNANT THIS STARTED HAPPENING AND MY BOWEL AREA IS SORE AND FEELS YUCKY EVEN WHEN I PUT FOOD IN MY STOMACHE (EVEN BLAND FOOD). A FRIEND OF MINE HAS DIVERTICULITIS AND SAYS THAT YOUR BOWELS FLARE UP. AND THAT I SHOULD HAVE A TEST DONE. IS WHAT I'M HAVING A NORMAL IBS SYMPTOM? OR SOMETHING ELSE? PLEASE HELP. I DON'T THINK I CAN HAVE A COLONOSCOPY WHILE PREGNANT, OR CAN I? I AM SO MISERABLE. I'M EITHER THROWING UP, GAGGING, HAVING A STOMACHEACHE, DIAREAH, OR SOME OTHER PROBLEM WHERE THERE'S NO RELIEF. I WAKE UP AROUND 6 AM AND HAVE TO GO STRAIT TO THE TOILET FOR ABOUT 4 TIMES AND THEN I'M WORN OUT FOR THE REST OF THE DAY. I HOPE I'M NOT RAMBLING, BUT I KNOW YOU GUYS OUT THERE UNDERSTAND.THANKYOU,KELLY


----------



## kazzy3 (Apr 11, 2003)

Hi Kelly. IBS can act pretty weird sometimes. Your pregnacy may be effecting it as well. It is possible to continue to have stomach pain after bm's it does happen with ibs sometimes. Talk to your doc, there might be some treatments that can help.


----------



## 17190 (Apr 1, 2006)

Hi Kelly,Welcome to the board. First off, congrats on your pregnancy. You didn't mention, how far along are you?The first several months of pregnancy can be really hard. It isn't unusual to be very tired in the early and late stages of pregnancy. Also the increased size of the uterus can sometimes press on areas of the bowel to make you more uncomfortable. This too shall pass.IBS symptoms sometimes change and this includes some of the things that you mentioned.I think you should discuss this with your OB doctor. It can be difficult to be pregnant and have IBS at the same time. I remember some issues when I was pregnant with my second child. It was many years ago, but that is one thing that a mother will never forget, pregnancy and having a baby.This won't go on forever. Soon, you are going to have a beautiful baby to hold and cherish.Much


----------



## 20603 (Apr 26, 2006)

THANKYOU NERFMOM AND KAZZY. I THINK THE NAUSEA IS STARTING TO SUBSIDE FINANLLY ( I'M 2 MONTHS ALONG). BUT THE IBS PROBLEMS ARE STILL THERE. I THINK I CAN HANDLE THE IBS BY ITSELF FOR A WHILE WITHOUT THE MORNING SICKNESS OR SHALL I SAY,"THE ALL DAY SICKNESS". THE DOC SAID I COULD TAKE MY LOMOTIL JUST ONCE A DAY IF I NEED IT. THAT HAS ALSO SHED SOME LIGHT ON THE SUBJECT. BUT OF COURSE NOW I'M FEELING A LITTLE CONSTIPATED. I JUST CAN'T WAIT FOR MY STOMACHE TO FEEL NORMAL AGAIN. I REALLY WANT TO START ENJOYING MY PREGNANCY. ALL MY FRIENDS THAT DON'T HAVE IBS AND WHO HAVE BEEN PREGO HAVE NO IDEA WHAT I'M TALKING ABOUT. THEY WERE'NT VERY SICK. IS IT NORMAL TO BE SO SICK WITH THE IBS EVERYDAY FOR 3 FULL WEEKS WITHOUT RELIEF? GOD, I NEVER THOUGHT I WOULD HAVE EVER HAD IT THAT BAD! I ALMOST WISHED I WAS'NT PREGO. I HAD TO TAKE OFF WORK FOR MOST OF LAST WEEK. I HOPE MY BODY ISN'T JUST TRICKING ME IN TO THINKING THAT I'M FEELING BETTER ONLY FOR IT ALL TO COME BACK. BUT I GUESS I HAVE ONE MORE MONTH BEFORE THIS ALL GOES AWAY? I HOPE.THANKYOU, KELLY


----------

